# On route to Lake Garda



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi, 

On route to Lake Garda, we are looking at an over night stop in Luxembourg as near to the motorway as possible. Any ideas? regards doey


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: on route to lake garda*



doey said:


> hi. on route to lake garda, we are looking at an over night stop in luxembourg as near to the motorway as possible. any idears. regards doey


This site, put up by Zebedee, will give you ideas:

http://users.telenet.be/leo.huybrechts/snelweg.htm

( It lists the major routes across Europe and within each country and the campsites close to the route, along with GPS, dates open , phone numbers and so on.)

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Try a PM to Russell (rapide561), he does it quite frequently. :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Easier to drive down into France. Metz or somewhere like that.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If it helps, we've stopped in Belgium at Han Sur Lesse (about 2 hours from Luxembourg) - see the sites database, there's an aire there and a couple of camps sites, just a few KM's off the autoroute heading down to Lux from Brussells.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Han sur Lesse - even better spend a couple of extra hours while you are there and do the Grottes.

The most amazing caves!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We'll do them one day- stopped twice & said we must spend more time there! :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just been sorting my information ready for the off and came across this which I must have got via MHF.

There is a new aire ( opens 1st March) at REDANGE in Luxembourg. It is 10 km from the A4, just NE of Arlon. There are 12 places, 6 with hook up as well as fresh water and dump for grey.

It is on Rue de la Piscine, 8501 Redange, and the coordinates are:

N 49.769 167
E 5.894 722

I calculate it as 244 miles from Calais and have got it on Google maps just north of the junction between Rue de la Piscine and Rue Seifert.

That is all I know about it but, if you do stay there, please would you put it up in the database ?

G


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

we stay at Dahn just past Luxembourg on our route to Italy on a super little campsite with a great little restaurant

alan


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice site on the outskirts of Luxembourg city with a great bus route on the door step. Its in the ACSI book. Can't remember the name but it's in MHF list of sites. Stayed there last June on the way to the Lakes. I find Garda too commercial, Maggiore is nicer, but as a tip, north west of the northern end of Garda, through Riva is a lovely little lake with a great site on it. It's in the MHF list too, 'cos I put it there. Name doesn't come to mind at present and away from home so can't refer to notes.


----------

